# Apple cider vinegar (ACV) rave!



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Rumi started itching/scratching somewhat aggressively this summer. She didn’t develop hot spots, lose her fur or chewed/scratched herself raw. But every minute she was chewing/scratching on herself somewhere. The areas she chewed on were random. She chewed and scratched practically everywhere on her body. Since there had been no dietary changes, I attributed it to summertime insects as I was also scratching and welting up from bug bites. But now as we’re into fall, I’ve stopped itching and Rumi hasn’t. I’d been giving her Benadryl yet she continued to scratch. I’d known about ACV for sometime and finally decided to give it a try. Bought the Bragg’s brand yesterday afternoon. Fed her about a ½ tablespoon mixed with honey and peanut butter as soon as I got home, then forgot about it. About an hour or so later I notice that Rumi hasn’t been scratching. Hmmm, could it be the ACV??? This morning before breakfast she was back to scratching. Gave her about ½ tablespoon mixed in with her breakfast, with no Benadryl, and again she’s scratch-free! I can’t believe it. It’s a miracle before my very eyes. I’m going to mix up a 50/50 spray for her coat and add that to the routine too. I realize ACV may not help every dog’s itchy skin condition. But I wanted to share my success story in hopes that others will give it a try if they haven’t already.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, will keep it in mind if a itching problem arises with mine.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

you can actually use ACV daily in their drinking water..I mix 2-3 T in a gallon of water, my chickens get it every day and so do my dogs

Some say it works, others dont,,I like to think it is the ACV keeping them healthy


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

It's good to hear actual results from fellow members. My dog is dealing with extreme allergies this year. I have been giving it to her as well in her water and wiping areas in which she scratches. Only time will tell how this will work out.


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

I just bought the White House brand....does it matter. Silas was diagnosed with puppy pyroderma, bless his heart and has been itching. He had a few pimple looking spots that have for the most part clear up now but he still itches. So figured I would try the ACV. Put a teaspoon in their water yesterday and today and mixed 1/2 teaspoon in with his breakfast this morning. Did you use honey for any particular reason?

If we can get through the soft stool and itching i think he will be well on his way.

He is on antibiotic paired with a shampoo. He has been on this treatment for about a week or a little less.

His activity level is high and keeps me on my toes so the itching is not effecting his demeanor one bit....LOL!


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Just read up that raw ACV is better. Will pick some up today


----------



## Ila (Apr 28, 2013)

DHau said:


> It's good to hear actual results from fellow members. My dog is dealing with extreme allergies this year. I have been giving it to her as well in her water and wiping areas in which she scratches. Only time will tell how this will work out.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ila (Apr 28, 2013)

JakodaCD OA said:


> you can actually use ACV daily in their drinking water..I mix 2-3 T in a gallon of water, my chickens get it every day and so do my dogs
> 
> Some say it works, others dont,,I like to think it is the ACV keeping them healthy




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

This is fantastic to hear! I am so happy for you both!

The 50% ACV and 50% water can also be used as a rinse after a bath! You can even make it a little stronger as long as there isn't any broken skin (it would burn).

Apply in small areas working down into fur/skin, until the whole dog is covered.

Don't rinse....let them "drip dry"!

Moms


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

I bought the Bragg's ACV too and am very impressed with it, they say use 1 teaspoon per 20kg twice a day, so I give Harry and Lola 2 teaspoons twice a day

I am considering using it as a flea repellent by mixing 50/50 with water, I'm not sure if it is a paralysis tick repellent though?


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

I bought the Bragg's ACV too and am very impressed with it, they say use 1 teaspoon per 20kg twice a day, so I give Harry and Lola 2 teaspoons twice a day

I am considering using it as a flea repellent by mixing 50/50 with water, I'm not sure if it is a paralysis tick repellent though?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Does anyone adding this to drinking water have any trouble with dogs turning their nose up at it? How much do you add?


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Haven't added to their water, I just mix it up with their food morning and evening, that way I know they are getting their required amount.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

Mine won't drink it in their water, but will eat it up in their food no problem. I also use it as a rinse on my yeasty dogs feet after I bath her. It does seem to help with the irritation.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Ok, I'll try it in their food then, my two girls are picky with their water, thanks.


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

I use it in a 50-50 spritz. I spray Discoe down with it, brush it in and we go about our day. She used to like it in her food, but will pick at it lately if I put it in there. She won't touch her water if I put too much in there. So lately, I've been mixing it with honey, turmeric and coconut oil and syringe feeding it to her. She takes it a lot better that way.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Harry and Lola said:


> I bought the Bragg's ACV too and am very impressed with it, they say use 1 teaspoon per 20kg twice a day, so I give Harry and Lola 2 teaspoons twice a day
> 
> I am considering using it as a flea repellent by mixing 50/50 with water, I'm not sure if it is a paralysis tick repellent though?


Hi H&L!
No, it won't paralyze the ticks just used a a repellent for bugs.
Moms


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Another interesting use for Organic Apple Cider Vinegar is for chronic weeping eyes and conjunctivitis: Mix equal parts of Apple Cider Vinegar and purified water in a spray or squirt bottle. Apply this to a medium size area on the back of his/her neck, wetting the spot of hair thoroughly. Apply this 2 times daily. Also wipe eyes and face with plain warm water and clean cloth, 2 times daily, right after vinegar is applied to the back of his neck. Most people see the eye conjunctivitis disappear or, at least a reduction, within a few days, but others have seen results within hours!


Organic, raw, unfiltered, unpasteurized and unheated ACV contains medicinal properties where store bought vinegar does not contain the "mother" tincture which contains the enzymes and minerals.



Moms


----------

